# truck bed room



## blutmenke (Nov 14, 2008)

If I was to make a room that fits into the back of my truck out of wood how dangerous would it be? Could it go flying apart if I got in a crash if not built strong enough? I would try to hold it down to the bed with steel hooks


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

Watch craigslist for slide in campers. 

My buddy found one for $200, and it even has a stove, sink, minifridge, heater, and a small bathroom. 

Took some work to make it really nice, but it was well worth it


----------



## Ernie V (Nov 14, 2008)

Jerseyzuks said:


> Watch craigslist for slide in campers.
> 
> My buddy found one for $200, and it even has a stove, sink, minifridge, heater, and a small bathroom.
> 
> Took some work to make it really nice, but it was well worth it


I agree that that would be your best bet, as well. Be careful who you deal with over Craigslist and website like that. You never know about people these days.


----------

